# Help what is this.?



## Zerox1228 (Sep 19, 2011)

Went on vacation n left my dogs with my in laws n cane back to this..
Any idea what it is.?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I wouldn't be asking people on a forum what it is..Best way to find out is go to your vet or an e-vet and have them check it out


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

yah that doesnt look to good go to the vet...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Where is it on his body? Maybe because the pic was taken close up it is making it look worse than what it is but I would also go to the vet and get it checked out. The hole in the center of it is concerning.....did your inlaws say if it was filled with fluid or anything and may have drained?? A little more info would be helpful


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Can you take more pictures? It is so close up it is hard to tell what it is. Where on the body is it?


----------



## Zerox1228 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Zerox1228 (Sep 19, 2011)

Here's some more pics
I got an appointmentbwit the vet on Friday..


----------



## Zerox1228 (Sep 19, 2011)

Help help help pleeeaaaseee


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

anything comming out of that? it oozy at all? thats weird looking , glad you got an appointment to get him checked.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow see if you can get in before Friday. That looks horrible and please keep us updated. Good luck to you and your pup!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Okay. From here it looks like something stuck to his fur rather than a wound. Like he's got bubblegum or a condom stuck to his butt. Sorry if that sounds gross, but wouldn't it be awesome if it was just something simple like that? *shrug*


----------



## Zerox1228 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can it be a spider bite.?


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I was thinking some type of a bug sting...or maybe a fungus


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> Okay. From here it looks like something stuck to his fur rather than a wound. Like he's got bubblegum or a condom stuck to his butt. Sorry if that sounds gross, but wouldn't it be awesome if it was just something simple like that? *shrug*


i guess in the second picture of the second post it looks like you can see a little hair? def not a rubber but i dont think gum would lookt that nasty if it was i'd never chew gum again...


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> Okay. From here it looks like something stuck to his fur rather than a wound. Like he's got bubblegum or a condom stuck to his butt. Sorry if that sounds gross, but wouldn't it be awesome if it was just something simple like that? *shrug*


I was going to say the same thing. It looks like he sat on something. Have you tried peeling it off? And does the dog seem to be licking at it or trying to scratch it?


----------



## Zerox1228 (Sep 19, 2011)

He licks it..
The other dog that was with him licks it for him a lot too...
It has puss


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Yea u can see on the first pic where it was more swollen and in the others below it is not as much but you can see the puss. 

My money is on a insect sting that got infected.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah after I looked at the pics better there is a difference. Umm... I'd find an emergency vet and go. At least get an exam and see if they think that it can wait until your appointment on Friday


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

How is your dog doing?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

seriously.. how is your dog?? any word on what it was??


----------



## Séamlas (Sep 2, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> Okay. From here it looks like something stuck to his fur rather than a wound. Like he's got bubblegum or a condom stuck to his butt. Sorry if that sounds gross, but wouldn't it be awesome if it was just something simple like that? *shrug*


i thought the very same looks like bubble gum or condom ! if it aint could it be a wound from a pellet shot that got infected..


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like a Bot Fly larvae moved in to me.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Been keeping an eye on this.... did you go to the vet? 

Any update?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like a rutured anal glad to me, did the in laws say he had diarrhea while you were away?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Aireal said:


> Looks like a rutured anal glad to me, did the in laws say he had diarrhea while you were away?


 ... its on his thigh not his rear unless I forgot where anal glands are lol ....

We are all concerned ... hope everything is okay .....


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Please keep us posted because this is very odd to me. Weird and very curious. We are putting money on the Bot Fly Larvae or something foreign. It definitely looked as though it can peel right off because you can see the hair in it.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

It could still be an anal gland that abessed and and rutured they wouldnt necessarily be directly on the anus ive seen it several times at the hospital just hast look exactly like that, either way dog needs seen asap!!!!


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

They were supposed to go to the vet today...

Hopefully they chime in soon so we can all stop wondering what it is


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

I also wonder how the dog is doing!! Please give us an update!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope he's ok ..............


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> Looks like a Bot Fly larvae moved in to me.


looking on google , it does look that a fly bot and maybe infection as well , pretty nasty those images of those lil bug ...kinda makes your skin crawl.

OP, hope your dog is ok....


----------



## McCord6 (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks like a unused condom that has melted (sorry to have to say). Nasty, Have you seen a vet yet?


----------



## Sugar and Spikes (Sep 7, 2011)

I am thinking a tumor that has turned inside out!


----------



## McCord6 (Sep 28, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> looking on google , it does look that a fly bot and maybe infection as well , pretty nasty those images of those lil bug ...kinda makes your skin crawl.
> 
> OP, hope your dog is ok....


Have to agree. I did the research also and yep, that's exactly what it looks like. Has he seen a Vet yet?


----------



## Zerox1228 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry for the wait







[/URL][/IMG]
Yes he's ok
Nothing but a infected bug bite


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Zerox1228 said:


> Sorry for the wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I called it!! Lol glad to hear your dog is ok!


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Darnit, I had money on the condom! lol. Definitely glad it wasn't anything worse than a bug bite


----------

